# CMH Lahore Expected Merit Closure - HELP!



## fahadbinhamid (Oct 27, 2016)

Assalam U Alaikum!
I just got my SAT score and the aggregate I carry with it is 86.8. I am applying on a local seat for MBBS at CMH. Really worried as I am hearing things like 88-89 to be the merit closure. Please help a brother out with this if 86.8 is less than their requirement. Can waitlisting cause the merit to decrease? Should I wait till the waitlisting happens? Please help!


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

Same concern atm. I have an aggregate of 87.5%. How does waitlisting work?


----------



## balaj123 (Oct 27, 2016)

Samee... I have no idea how this all works
if anyone can just explain when will cmh post its first merit list and after how many days will they finalize the merit list?
Plus im applying on BDS local seat, any idea how much the closing merit was last year?


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

balaj123 said:


> Samee... I have no idea how this all works
> if anyone can just explain when will cmh post its first merit list and after how many days will they finalize the merit list?
> Plus im applying on BDS local seat, any idea how much the closing merit was last year?


the last date for applying in cmh is 2nd Nov, I think merit will be announced around 15 Nov, mbbs merit was 88 something, bds merit 82, but bds merit does go down as students who get into mbbs somewhere else leave their seats, as the fee submission date is on the interview day students who do not submit fees the college automatically starts calling the next students on the list .


----------



## SherlockHolmes. (Sep 10, 2016)

The guy at the admission desk said that the merit list will be available on the cmh website 2 or 3 days after the closing date. Probably on 4th or 5th November.

- - - Updated - - -

The candidates will type in their assigned roll number and find their merit position.


----------



## hmalik (May 27, 2015)

SherlockHolmes. said:


> The guy at the admission desk said that the merit list will be available on the cmh website 2 or 3 days after the closing date. Probably on 4th or 5th November.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> The candidates will type in their assigned roll number and find their merit position.


Last year they took more than a week to put merit online, it's good they are speeding up the procedure


----------

